# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  www.suicide-online.narod.ru

## suicide-online

Ваш новый сайт о суициде

----------


## suicide-online

Смотрим...Пишем Комменты..

----------


## alonely

*suicide-online*

Глеб (хм?), а почему ты не придумал СВОЁ приветствие?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Anubis

Почему плагиат? Пересечения с MySuicide? Их не собо много имхо.  В приципе, сделан не столь уж плохо, хотя контента маловато пока что.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------

